# Youth shotgun



## bad466 (Oct 18, 2008)

Looking for suggestions on a shotgun for my son, he is 13 and about 140lbs, I was looking for a 410, but a few guys have told me that I would be sorry if I didnt at least go with a 20ga. Just curious what you guys have your kids shooting. Thanks


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

Rossi youth 20ga. .50cal combo.

Also simms recoil pads. Can't beat them.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

The gauge is a subjective thing, some kids don't mind the recoil of a 12 gauge. Do you have guns he can shoot to find out his preference before buying? or if you're in west MI I'd be happy to let you shoot my 410, 20, 16, & 12 to determine preference.

Get him the highest power he is comfortable shooting.

My #1 rule is try to avoid guns with hammers, since kids might accidently fire them while cocking or uncocking the hammer. Esp with cold fingers.


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

I went for the 20ga I do have a 410 and my son started with that way before he could hunt.He dosent mind the recoil from the 20ga at all.I think when dealing with the 410(and any other weapon) shot placement is the key.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

onebadmutt said:


> I went for the 20ga


3x for a 20 GA as a first gun for a kid. It can be loaded down for almost no recoil in the beginning. Much easier to actually hit and kill something with than a .410.

The .410 is an "experts gun" and almost all who use it are far from experts.

NB


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

H&R Ultra Slugger in 20 ga. Those things bomb slugs, not to mention the heavy weight almost eliminates recoil. I bought one for my wife and I think I like shooting it more than her. Its easily accurate to 150 yrds, not that I would recommend a youth shooting that far. You can get one for just over 200 bucks, so they arent bad on the pocket either. The rossis mentioned earlier are pretty cheap, I would recommend the little extra cash for the H&R.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Browning has "growth insurance" as they will sell you full size stock at half cost when needed in future.


----------



## bad466 (Oct 18, 2008)

aquanator said:


> The gauge is a subjective thing, some kids don't mind the recoil of a 12 gauge. Do you have guns he can shoot to find out his preference before buying? or if you're in west MI I'd be happy to let you shoot my 410, 20, 16, & 12 to determine preference.
> 
> Get him the highest power he is comfortable shooting.
> 
> My #1 rule is try to avoid guns with hammers, since kids might accidently fire them while cocking or uncocking the hammer. Esp with cold fingers.


 I did let him shoot my Remington 870, he thought it hit real hard. Which to be honest it does hit pretty hard.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

870 or Mossberg Youth in 20 gauge. 

I still carry my son's 870 sometimes when I want something really nice and light. We put a set of fiber-optic sights on it and it's been a great deer-getting gun for him.

The Mossbergs now come with an extension piece that you use to increase the LOP as your kids get older. Something to think about.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I picked up the Rossi .243, 20 Ga, .22 combo, you should take a look at them.


----------



## luv2hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

My grandfather walked me through those very steps many years ago. Started with the 410. Great gun to get used to shooting if you have never shot before (which obviously doesn't apply to your son.) Then moved up to a 20 ga which I could actually take hunting with confidence. Now that he has passed, I have his Remington 870 12 ga and I have to admit, I would even prefer to shoot the 20 gauge most of the time! Unless I have on full winter gear, then I don't mind the punch of the 12. 20 is a great way to go and gets my vote.


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

I started off with a 12ga Remington 870 when I was 12 and still use it today it is great for everything. it really does not kick as had as you would think


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

My 12yo son loves his new Mossy 500 20 ga standard adult size combo - cantilever rifled ported barrel with 2.5X BSA scope and a vent rib ported barrel with three tubes $250 @ Dicks. He should be all set until he has his own dough to buy what he wants...his 50+ yard shot on a doe was perfect tossing a SST


----------



## Nick_B (Sep 29, 2008)

Semi-auto 20g or a H&R single shot 20g (heavy gun = less felt recoil).

As for having a hammer....teach them to always release hammer in a safe direction.....


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

My son is 10 years old and is not very big, but he shoots the youth model 20g 870 and is excellent with it! We started him with squirrels and rabbits (light Loads), but he also shot Turkey load this past spring!!


Go with the 20g!!


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

Frantz said:


> I picked up the Rossi .243, 20 Ga, .22 combo, you should take a look at them.


Can't use for deer in the southern zone of Michigan.

Otherwise it is a great choice.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Bought my 12 y.o. an 870 youth model in 20 ga, he loves it. He shot a nice doe with it. Actually, I like it too, and might be buying a 20 ga for myself. Shoots pretty flat.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

ishot3bucks said:


> Can't use for deer in the southern zone of Michigan.
> 
> Otherwise it is a great choice.


He can use the 22 for critters. Then the 243 will take care of the 'yotes so that he'll have something to shoot at with his 20 gauge.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Frantz said:


> I picked up the Rossi .243, 20 Ga, .22 combo, you should take a look at them.



If you buy one of these combo's find out what thier return policy is because your chances of getting the .243 to shoot a group smaller than a beech ball is slim.

CB


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

he should be good for a 20 gauge, perfect first shotgun.

i would expect he would grow out of it fast 140 lbs is a big kid

is your avatar a '64 fairlane, falcon??


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Go with the 20 gauge, one thing I don't think was mentioned for some one starting out is it is harder to hit game with a .410, there are a lot less pellets out there to do the job. 20 gauge is a lot milder than a 12. 

Oh yea, my son started with a 12, but if I had bought him a starter it would have been a 20.


----------



## bowtech12 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cherokee said:


> My 12yo son loves his new Mossy 500 20 ga standard adult size combo - cantilever rifled ported barrel with 2.5X BSA scope and a vent rib ported barrel with three tubes $250 @ Dicks. He should be all set until he has his own dough to buy what he wants...his 50+ yard shot on a doe was perfect tossing a SST


I second that. just bought this same gun for my son who is twelve. What a nice gun for the money. He shot a six point at 95 yards with it. Great gun


----------



## P&Y142 (Jan 25, 2008)

_Pick up mossy 500 20ga slug gun for my son and then purchased matching 24' barrel for small game.shoots great 2" groups or less at 75 yards. I tend to grab it to rabbit hunt. Rember to try different brands of slugs this one likes remington copper solids the best._


----------



## bad466 (Oct 18, 2008)

elvis said:


> he should be good for a 20 gauge, perfect first shotgun.
> 
> i would expect he would grow out of it fast 140 lbs is a big kid
> 
> is your avatar a '64 fairlane, falcon??


 Pretty sure im gonna go with the 20 gauge, and the car in my avatar is a 67 Fairlane.


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a mossy 500 20ga. I have one for the wife and bought a 24" cantilever barrel for it and it holds great groups with the sst's out to 100yds. I smoked a doe with it last year. The one at Dicks sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

scottywolverine said:


> Can't go wrong with a mossy 500 20ga. I have one for the wife and bought a 24" cantilever barrel for it and it holds great groups with the sst's out to 100yds. I smoked a doe with it last year. The one at Dicks sounds like a great deal.


The combo deal from Dick's is the same gun we bought one of my sons last year. And so far, the SST's seems pretty darn accurate out of it as well. The guy also said to try Lightfields. As a starter, it's a great combo but my son couldn't wait to upgrade the scope. We picked up a 2x7 shotgun scope from a member here and it's a much nicer package. 

We have an 870 Youth in 20, 500 Youth in 20, and 1100 with short stock in 12. The 870 is lightest carrying, the scoped 500 is more accurate, and the 1100 packs a helluva punch but the semi-auto action soaks up a lot of the recoil. 

bad446, when were you thinking of getting the gun?


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

My 8yr old son (4'8" 96 lbs) shot a 870 youth that I bought in Oct. He said it kicked pretty good, but it didn't deter him from going through a box of skeet loads! I decided to buy him a CZ 720 youth auto, which we are going to take out this weekend and run a box of shels through. If you can afford the auto go for it, reduced recoil is a good thing!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Brands are all about personal preference and budget - but I sure would go with the 20 gauge over a 410. Will kill anything from a rabbit to a turkey to a deer. Not to mention clay pigeons, groundhogs, beer cans, pumpkins, watermelons, oh my.:lol: I really DO have a problem.

Have fun.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Adult sized 12 ga pump combo gun with an aftermarket youth stock if needed. Have him shoot the lighter loads until he gets older and gets used to the kick. I shoot quite a bit and the thing I see the most in newbee's is that they dont hold the gun correctly and so they get smacked in the shoulder and the cheek bone. Also for kids its important to have a stock that fits them thats why I suggested a youth stock/model. Nothing like seeing a kid or small framed adult with their arms stretched out, trying to balance a gun thats to heavy and doesnt fit, face at the rear of the stock getting ready to get pounded by a magnum load. 

IMO The workhorse do all gun is the Remington 870 hands down. Personally I dont have one, but millions do, so the parts and accessories are everywhere. Pick up a combo gun with nice wood and then look online for a youth stock or just buy a junker stock and cut it down. Then when he is ready, reinstall the original stock. 10 minutes swap on an 870 and most other pumps.

Egunparts.com and Ebay are good sources for wood (furniture).


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

my first was a 20ga.. 410's may deter the kid, it is hard to hit a running rabbit with a 410.. and the 20 he can use for everything from squirrels to deer..


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Get him a semi auto 12 gauge. I shot a 12 when i was 14 only weighing 120 and it was a O/U with no recoil pad it was fine. But now i shoot a semi auto urika and it barely has any recoil. I can garuntee he will want a 12 guage by next year and they are better for hunting too. You can find a inexpensive semi auto theres some good used ones. I remember a little 10 year old kid barely pushing a hundred pounds was shooting a pump 20 guage with game loads for duck hunting he went through a box of shells without a problem.


----------

